# Annual Presidents Day Weekend Trip



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

In the valley the temps were around 75*. The high country was a bit different.









The boys had a blast sledding and playing in the snow. A real treat for us southern Californians. We get so tired of palm trees and sun all of the time.









Sometimes when I'm away for a while I forget why I love this place so musch. Then I'm reminded. It's hard to believe this is only 5 hours from Los Angeles. Don't tell anyone though.










I wanted to use streamers only and go only after trophy fish. So I did. Well, I used the streamers but the fish weren't going to make the highlight reels. Fantastic color though.










I guess I'll have to go back in the spring. Hey that's next month.























John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweet pictures John, looks like a great weekend camping!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those are great photos John!

How difficult would it be to tow our 28krs up there?

We tent camped in Bishop one time about 6 years ago...All I can remember is that really harrowing 2 lane hwy (you know, where cars and trucks pass you left and right) and little windy roads once you get close. Aren't there also little speed traps where the speed limit changes in random little places through the towns?

Glad you had a fun and safe trip








Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love the pictures!

Fishing and sledding in the same trip! Excellent


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice pictures and you are correct that Brown has nice colors. This is a area that I need to explore and camp in, it is not that far of a drive for me.

Thanks for sharing your trip,
Bill


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That looks great! We're definately going to get up that way this year.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing with everyone


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey John. We live in Costa Mesa and make at least one trip to the sierras each year for camping. We just ordered our 27RSDS, and I can't wait to take it up to the Sierras.

What campground or RV park did you stay at in Bishop? Is that the Owens River in your pictures.

We do most of our camping about 1 hours north of Bishop near June Lake and Lee Vining.

Does your outback handle that cold weather pretty well?

-Pete


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

CA Camper said:


> Hey John. We live in Costa Mesa and make at least one trip to the sierras each year for camping. We just ordered our 27RSDS, and I can't wait to take it up to the Sierras.
> 
> What campground or RV park did you stay at in Bishop? Is that the Owens River in your pictures.
> 
> ...


Hey Pete,

Congrats on the new OB. The streams are SF Bishop Creek and Convict Creek. I caught the fish in the Lower Owens though. We stay in June Lake at least once per year at Pine Cliff Resort. This is Pine Cliff









In Bishop during the winter we stay at Highlands RV and in the summer at Creekside. This is Creekside









The OB does great in the cold. I've been in it down to 14*. Some of the hunters around here have been in below zero in their Outbacks. You're gonna love your rig. Enjoy.

John


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great pics and a beautiful spot! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

I am so jealous.. It is cold and nasty here in the northeast. We cant wait to load up the OB and go camping. We love you pics.. very nice.


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

h2oman said:


> Hey John. We live in Costa Mesa and make at least one trip to the sierras each year for camping. We just ordered our 27RSDS, and I can't wait to take it up to the Sierras.
> 
> What campground or RV park did you stay at in Bishop? Is that the Owens River in your pictures.
> 
> ...


Hey Pete,

Congrats on the new OB. The streams are SF Bishop Creek and Convict Creek. I caught the fish in the Lower Owens though. We stay in June Lake at least once per year at Pine Cliff Resort. This is Pine Cliff









In Bishop during the winter we stay at Highlands RV and in the summer at Creekside. This is Creekside









The OB does great in the cold. I've been in it down to 14*. Some of the hunters around here have been in below zero in their Outbacks. You're gonna love your rig. Enjoy.

John
[/quote]

Thanks for the response and tip on Pine Creek Resort. Don't know that I've heard of it but it sure looks beautiful. We trying to decide on a place for our maiden voyage in about 2 or 3 weeks. We'll keep you posted!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Have fun Pete.


----------

